# Dutch Pharma



## BigSwolePump (May 2, 2017)

Have you guys heard of this dutch pharma. I have seen this around lately and was curious of any reviews or feedback to share.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2017)

**** off shill 

Lol I keed I keed.

Haven't heard of it. So bump


----------



## therealkozmo (May 2, 2017)

Heard of it never ordered


----------



## Headboss (May 2, 2017)

Same, heard of, never ordered


----------



## 2easy13 (May 4, 2017)

I have never heard of it, I know of a few good ones, but I can't say, ya dig.


----------



## Grejbgik (Dec 5, 2018)

Yes Ive been taking test for years some of the smoothest stuff ive had recently


----------



## ImaBeast (Mar 19, 2020)

Selling underdosed shit. Proceed with caution


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 20, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Have you guys heard of this lab. I have seen this around lately and was curious of any reviews.



wtf why are you asking about these kind of places? Lol 

under-dosed from my experience in the past have a buddy that uses them and had good bloods but  after I told them I had under dosed they had me show pic of labs and gave me a 30% off my next order. Not sure if your serious but in case that’s my experience


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 20, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> wtf why are you asking about these kind of places? Lol
> 
> under-dosed from my experience in the past have a buddy that uses them and had good bloods but  after I told them I had under dosed they had me show pic of labs and gave me a 30% off my next order. Not sure if your serious but in case that’s my experience



Dude, this thread is almost 3 years old LMAO!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 20, 2020)

My bad popped up new didn’t look at date I was like wtf is this guy trying to be funny?


----------



## Maysonphil (Mar 22, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> My bad popped up new didn’t look at date I was like wtf is this guy trying to be funny?



Nah you the funny one dude lol


----------



## ImaBeast (Mar 24, 2020)

Go buy their bunk so you can get 30% off your next order. Sounds like a smart move


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 25, 2020)

ImaBeast said:


> Go buy their bunk so you can get 30% off your next order. Sounds like a smart move




Relax yourself and obviously it was not bunk I had test results done it was a little under dosed.


----------



## Onemorerep (Mar 29, 2020)

I have no complaints on my end so far.


----------



## Darin501 (Apr 24, 2020)

Heard of them but never ordered, but the do have good prices


----------

